# RIP Puff the Bearded Dragon



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Lost our bearded dragon Puff today, 8years 4months old 


The day he came home...











A couple of years ago...


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Rip puff


----------

